# No Planaria dosing begins...



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

Don't know where they came from(of course) and don't really care.
But my RCS have stopped breeding and I have noticed a decline in their numbers in this tank. Thankfully I use different dip nets in each tank.
I do use Excel in this tank but the breeding was fine before the Planaria showed up so I don't relate the Excel to the lack of breeding as it has always been in there.
Some of the Planaria showed an imediate reaction to the No Planaria med.
We shall see.

BTW: I did the first dose at 9 P.M. last night. I just checked the tank and I don't see ANY. Usually I can see them all over.
I'll dose for the three doses recommended.


----------



## jimmytruong87 (Oct 16, 2012)

I dose 1 spoon and wait for 3-4 days. Do not dose too much
After 7 days, you can do 20% -30% water change , feed less food.


----------



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

Jim, the directions say... first day... use one spoon(the one supplied/w it).
Second day...use 1/2 spoon.
Third day...use 1/4 spoon.
Any reason that I should not use their directions ?
BTW I WILL read your signature items. And about a week ago I cut the feeding to
less than half what it was. I was also getting higher than expected nitrates and cutting
back on the KNO3(actually changed it to K2SO4)didn't seem to help much on it so
the excess food seemed the next likely suspect.


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

I would actually feed so the planaria rise outta the substrate too, this product works really really really well.


----------



## Solcielo lawrencia (Dec 30, 2013)

Do planaria really decimate RCS populations? If so, maybe I should use the bottle 'n' bait method to fish 'em out. I have noticed that if I limit feeding my shrimp that planaria numbers reduce rather drastically.


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

Solcielo lawrencia said:


> Do planaria really decimate RCS populations? If so, maybe I should use the bottle 'n' bait method to fish 'em out. I have noticed that if I limit feeding my shrimp that planaria numbers reduce rather drastically.


Yes! I was wondering why I wasn't seeing babies after so long, I wasted all that time because I had planaria, once I got rid of them population bloomed


----------



## mightymizz (Mar 3, 2014)

Planaria are just the tiny flatworm looking things? Almost like tiny snails without shells?


----------



## Solcielo lawrencia (Dec 30, 2013)

mightymizz said:


> Planaria are just the tiny flatworm looking things? Almost like tiny snails without shells?


Yes. They usually have triangular heads.


----------



## mightymizz (Mar 3, 2014)

At what time do you know you need to dose against the planaria? I do see a couple in my 3g RCS tank.


----------



## Solcielo lawrencia (Dec 30, 2013)

This is making me paranoid. I'll be poking a small hole about 1mm wide into a soda bottle, put a pellet of fish food in it, leave it in the tank with the hole on the substrate, remove it in the morning to wash the planaria away, then repeat the procedure.

If planaria really do limit shrimp populations, then it's not necessarily a bad thing since I don't want my tanks to be overpopulated with shrimp. But I'll use the bait'n'bottle method to see if it really does positively impact shrimp populations.


----------



## mightymizz (Mar 3, 2014)

Im not even sure I have the triangle headed planaria....but maybe I have other "worms" without a triangle head....


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

nematodes are just the sign of a healthy tank...but nuke planaria.


----------



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

Well this is the end of day two and I just went and looked and I saw one right
in the middle of the tank's front glass. Not going to make any conclusions till after day three but doesn't look that good so far...may be some left after this treatment is over.


----------



## greaser84 (Feb 2, 2014)

Raymond, mix the meds with some tank water and inject it straight into the substrate with a syringe. I did that on the last day and forced out a few more I didn't think I had.


----------

